# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en el Ampurdán

## perdiguera

Fauna del Ampurdán.

Durante mi recorrido por el Muga me dio tiempo a ver algo de una fauna bastante variada y hasta cierto punto exótica.
En primer lugar vi dos ternerillos que estaban encerrados y parecían tener poco espacio.

Luego me encontré con unos burros que pacían tranquilamente en un prado vallado.

En Perelada, en los jardines que hay en la población que pertenecen al casino, hay un bando completo de cigüeñas, y de cotorras en perfecta convivencia.

Se ven acompañadas por unos, creo, cuervos que no sé que buscan por ahí.

La presencia de estos animales y su nulo miedo al humano me permitieron obtener imágenes desde muy cerca.

También tomé de una paloma encerrada en una aspillera del castillo de Vilabertrán y de un caballo que se me acercó lo suficiente como para que me pudiese ver aunque hubiese sido miope.

Las fotos van en orden cronológico y en tres mensajes



















Continúa..

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue




















Continúa..

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

----------

